# No Anxiety, uplifting, no paranoia and energetic marijuana



## GreenRabbit (Apr 4, 2005)

No Anxiety, uplifting, no paranoia and energetic marijuana

Has anyone grown one of these types of plants or has smoked something like this and know about it.

I have seen a few seed places offer plants seeds like this but do not know what is considered the best plant for that kind of high.

lil high, I hope that was understandable


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 5, 2005)

euhm, when you smoke weed with tabacco or in a pipe, you will always get stoned, You will only get a energetic high when you vaporize the weed, and it has to be a indica

greetz


----------



## razorback (Apr 25, 2005)

Hazes produce an almighty uplifting high,Soaring is the word.They are for most breeders predominantly sativa's. was just reading about 'jackflash' a derivitive of the infamous J.Herer,heads magazineclassifies it as first class silly smoke.Have worked with hazes for years,if you're a psychenaut you'll Loove em.K.C.Brains out of holland has a first class haze.BW is over there bet he's taken a few haze rides. How bout it? greetings evryone !!Rzb


----------



## nobogart (Apr 26, 2005)

i think you would be most happy with kush, i would recommend master kush.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 26, 2005)

RZB! Its about time you showed back up! How the heck are ya?


----------



## razorback (Apr 27, 2005)

Tired of casting pearls before swine at another "clickey lil site' thanks again for the invitation,feel at home already. see some familiar folks too!! High Rzb


----------



## razorback (Apr 27, 2005)

nobogart said:
			
		

> i think you would be most happy with kush, i would recommend master kush.


Voodoo and sheherazade from Pardise are some other strains that require a prachute,yes the kush family has been around for a while and probably will for a while to come


----------



## Goldie (Apr 27, 2005)

razorback said:
			
		

> Tired of casting pearls before swine at another "clickey lil site' thanks again for the invitation,feel at home already. see some familiar folks too!! High Rzb



There are some great folks here, really good producers, and the webmaster/adm. is excellent!   

You would be a great asset to this board. I hope you stay with us.


----------



## brainwreck (Apr 29, 2005)

i've smoked K4 last week and that was also a energetic high, i was still able do to my thing and still enjoy it.

greetz


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2005)

> You will only get a energetic high when you vaporize the weed, and it has to be a indica


..._"Usually"_..indicas are known more for the 'couch lock', while sativas present the more energetic/soaring highs...

kush's....mmmm-mmmm.(a fave of mine too nobo) Just rooted some bubba kush and og-kush. Can hardly wait to try 'em...


----------



## nobogart (May 2, 2005)

i have the mom, that has provided many clones over the last 2 years, in flower now. she was eager to get her flower on she started budding right away, at 25 days flower she looks like she is a couple weeks ahead of the other 2 girls she is in with should be a good yeild yes there will always be kush in my grow. took a clone from her for a new mom so a little break on the kush untill the new mom gets big enough to clone.


----------



## chris1974 (Jul 31, 2009)

There is a strain that was at the club about a year ago in Oakland called Dr.GO and my wife and I tried it !  It was very energetic, and it made me very focused as well...good stuff !  I havent seen it since though, but you might wanna check into it ?
  good luck


----------



## 420benny (Jul 31, 2009)

I haven't smoked Satori yet, but I am growing it for the first time. I loved the write-up about it. Here it is:

Yield: 550-600 gr/m2 (dry weight)
High: a clear, cerebral high and strong potency sets in quickly; it supports concentration & creativity; very inspiring and stimulating. Ideal for writers, artists, musicians, or other creative people.
THC: 23-28%
Potency: 9-10/10; long-lasting; no nervous side-effects (racy heart,etc.); suitable for regular med users, or persons with high THC-tolerance.
Aroma: fruity-citrus, pungent.
Medical Use: Satori shows her therapeutic potential in relieving depression and anxiety; this strain can ease sleep disorders from auto-immune diseases and Restless Legs Syndrome (RLS).


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 2, 2009)

brainwreck said:
			
		

> euhm, when you smoke weed with tabacco or in a pipe, you will always get stoned, You will only get a energetic high when you vaporize the weed, and it has to be a indica
> 
> greetz


 
I vap most of my weed, i think that the high is the same as smoking it, except you use far less of it because it doesn't go up in smoke.  The energetic properties are due to the weed itself, not how you smoke it.  And indica's aren't energetic, usually the sativa's are the energetic ones.


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 3, 2009)

Always looking for strains of this type.   BUMP!


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 3, 2009)

Just read up on the Satori, I think I will be getting some of those seeds, that plant looks epic.


----------



## Barbapopa (Aug 3, 2009)

Hehe, just ordered them.


----------

